# iCloud et synchro (très) capricieuse



## David07 (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,

J'utilise tous les services iCloud actuellement entre plusieurs appareils : MacBook Pro, iPad, Apple Watch et Apple TV. Tous en dernière version logicielle.

Je m'interroge sur la synchronisation, je la trouve très, trop, capricieuse et en devis contre-productif.

Exemples : 

J'ai un fichier .iso sur le bureau. J'allume mon ordi le lendemain, impossible d'ouvrir ce fichier, il faut le télécharger. J'en ai besoin de suite, je dois attendre 30 min que les 6GO se téléchargent pour pouvoir l'ouvrir. Alors qu'il est juste sur mon bureau !
Je veux depuis l'iPad avoir un aperçu d'un fichier dans mes documents. Impossible, je dois tous les télécharger pour juste avoir un aperçu.
Je veux voir un film sur mon iPad, je dois le télécharger. Le temps est si long que je suis passé à autre chose.

Lorsque ma connexion est très lente, c'est l'horreur. Et incompréhensible, parce que Droxbox et Google Drive eux marchent super bien malgré ma connexion , j'ai accès à tout et tout de suite, pas (ou très peu) d'attente.

Ma question : on sont stockés ces fichiers ?

Mon fichier iso sur mon bureau sur le Mac, il est envoyé sur le nuage ? C'est pour cela que je n'y ai plus accès le lendemain, comme tous les autres d'ailleurs, que je dois à nouveau télécharger ? Et sur l'iPad, je télécharge un fichier, il se stocke ou en suite ? Sur l'iPad ? Il reste dans le nuage ? 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette histoire est aussi compliquée pour accéder à ces fichiers, cela en devient épuisant à la longue.

Les autres services de Cloud fonctionnent bien mieux et sont plus clairs sur le fonctionnement.

Merci de m'éclairer 

Bon vendredi à tous 

David


----------



## moderno31 (1 Mai 2020)

Hello
Je pense que "fichier ISO" veut forcément dire "format spécial" et donc "taille spéciale"... Peut être que c'est normal. Charger 6Go par ce moyen est peut être la cause de tes problèmes de lenteur.
Tu as quoi comme connexion chez toi ? La fibre ? Essaie de vérifier la qualité de ta connexion
Je pense que partager des photos et de la musique avec iCloud est un usage qui est différent que de partager des gros fichiers comme tes ISO
Pourquoi tu ne te montes pas un NAS local, chez toi, en mode serveur de fichiers ? Tu bénéfieras d'un meilleur débit


----------



## Chris K (1 Mai 2020)

Concernant le fichier iso sur ton bureau. Ce que crois comprendre de ton explication : il était entièrement téléchargé sur ton bureau et le lendemain il ne l’était plus. J’y vois deux possibilités pour expliquer cela 

Ton espace disque est bien rempli, le fichier iso a été envoyé dans le cloud et « supprimé » du stockage local pour récupérer de la place ;
Ton fichier iso a été modifié « ailleurs » (autre ordi sur le même cloud ?) et du coup cette modification est répercuté sur ton bureau ;
Pour les aperçus sur iPad : si par « aperçu » tu entends l’utilisation de l’option « coup d’œil » alors oui cela nécessite le téléchargement du fichiers. L’iOS/iPadOS met à disposition des vignettes prétéléchargées du cloud pour chaque fichier mais c’est tout. Encore que... il m’arrive d’avoir des fichiers complètement téléchargés alors que j’ai rien demandé.
Une chose est sûre : le système ne va pas tout télécharger du cloud à l’avance au risque de saturer l’espace de ton device.

Pourquoi le iCloud est plus long que ton Dropbox... mystère. Perso je ne vois pas de différence significative chez moi.


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

David07 a dit:


> Ma question : on sont stockés ces fichiers ?



Justement iCloud te permet de choisir, le comportement que tu décris semble indiquer que tu as activé l'option "Optimiser le stockage" sur ton Mac et ton iPad :


----------



## Chris K (1 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Justement iCloud te permet de choisir, le comportement que tu décris semble indiquer que tu as activé l'option "Optimiser le stockage" sur ton Mac et ton iPad :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 170725



Punaise... j’avais oublié cette option.


----------



## David07 (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Merci d'avoir prit le temps de traiter mon sujet  



moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> Je pense que "fichier ISO" veut forcément dire "format spécial" et donc "taille spéciale"... Peut être que c'est normal. Charger 6Go par ce moyen est peut être la cause de tes problèmes de lenteur.
> Tu as quoi comme connexion chez toi ? La fibre ? Essaie de vérifier la qualité de ta connexion
> Je pense que partager des photos et de la musique avec iCloud est un usage qui est différent que de partager des gros fichiers comme tes ISO
> Pourquoi tu ne te montes pas un NAS local, chez toi, en mode serveur de fichiers ? Tu bénéfieras d'un meilleur débit



En effet la taille est conséquente... j'ai supprimé le fichier pour voir. ça n'a pas changé grand chose... 
J'ai fait le test de connexion, que je joins ici. Mais même avec la fibre que j'utilise au boulot, c'est plus rapide, mais pas transcendant comparé aux autres services de Cloud. 
L'idée du NAS me semblait pas mal, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. J'ai une time capsule qui pourrait sans doute le faire. Je vais me penser sur le sujet ! Je te remercie pour cette poste ! (mais j'ai peu que ça consomme trop de courant, à voir)



Chris K a dit:


> Concernant le fichier iso sur ton bureau. Ce que crois comprendre de ton explication : il était entièrement téléchargé sur ton bureau et le lendemain il ne l’était plus. J’y vois deux possibilités pour expliquer cela
> 
> Ton espace disque est bien rempli, le fichier iso a été envoyé dans le cloud et « supprimé » du stockage local pour récupérer de la place ;
> Ton fichier iso a été modifié « ailleurs » (autre ordi sur le même cloud ?) et du coup cette modification est répercuté sur ton bureau ;
> ...



J'ai 1TO à moitié vide sur mon ordi, ça me ferai mal ahaha ! je ne l'ai pas modifié ailleurs non plus... c'est vraiment étrange. Et ça me fais ça en général pour pleins de fichiers, images, pdf... je dois très souvent les télécharger à nouveau...
Donc cela veut dire que les fichiers sont téléchargés à chaque fois sur l'appareil ? Mais le but d'iCloud n'est il pas d'avoir tout en ligne ?
Avec Dropbox ou Google Drive, pas besoin de tout télécharger à chaque fois... et juste pour avoir l'aperçu d'un fichier, alors que j'ai 15 pdf à voir pour trouver le bon, c'est fastidieux... 




ericse a dit:


> Justement iCloud te permet de choisir, le comportement que tu décris semble indiquer que tu as activé l'option "Optimiser le stockage" sur ton Mac et ton iPad :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 170725



Et bien... perdu ! j'ai bien coché la case. Cela sème davantage mon doute sur le stockage des fichiers ...


----------



## ericse (4 Mai 2020)

David07 a dit:


> Et bien... perdu ! j'ai bien coché la case.



Si tu vois ça comme un jeu de colin-maillard...


----------



## Chris K (4 Mai 2020)

David07 a dit:


> J'ai 1TO à moitié vide sur mon ordi, ça me ferai mal ahaha ! je ne l'ai pas modifié ailleurs non plus... c'est vraiment étrange. Et ça me fais ça en général pour pleins de fichiers, images, pdf... je dois très souvent les télécharger à nouveau...



C’est effectivement un problème, cela ne devrait pas se produire ainsi.



David07 a dit:


> Donc cela veut dire que les fichiers sont téléchargés à chaque fois sur l'appareil ? Mais le but d'iCloud n'est il pas d'avoir tout en ligne ?
> Avec Dropbox ou Google Drive, pas besoin de tout télécharger à chaque fois... et juste pour avoir l'aperçu d'un fichier, alors que j'ai 15 pdf à voir pour trouver le bon, c'est fastidieux...



Sauf erreur de ma part, le comportement de Dropbox n’est pas différent d’iCloud.
Sur mon iPad, dans les deux environnements j’ai l’aperçu du fichier (la vignette) qui s’affiche. Si je sélectionne le fichier, celui-ci se télécharge sur l’iPad.
Mais visiblement ton iCloud Drive ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner comme il faut.


----------



## David07 (5 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Du coup, je me questionne toujours... où sont stockés mes fichiers réellement ? 
Lorsque je modifie un fichier, comment est il renvoyé sur iCloud ?

J'avoue avoir pleins d'autres questions, c'est vraiment très flou le fonctionnement... je suis sur que vous connaissez, une doc qui répondrait à mes questions ? (et celle des autres) 

Parce que sur les sites d'Apple c'est pas tr!ès clair, trop de magie et en pratique ça n'y ressemble pas du tout....  

Merci à vous !!


----------



## Chris K (5 Mai 2020)

David07 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Du coup, je me questionne toujours... où sont stockés mes fichiers réellement ?
> Lorsque je modifie un fichier, comment est il renvoyé sur iCloud ?
> ...



Si sur MacOS tu as coché l’option « Dossiers Bureau et Documents » (Préférences > Comptes Internet > iCloud >options iCloud Drive ». Le système va alors envoyer les fichiers (situés sur le Bureau et dans le dossier Documents) de ton Mac vers les serveurs Apple.
Ton Mac garde une copie de ces fichiers sur ton disque dur et sont désormais accessibles depuis le dossier iCloud Drive.

Quand tu modifies un fichier sur ton Mac, la modif est envoyée sur le serveur Apple. Quand tu créés un fichier sur ton Mac il est créé sur les serveur Apple. Quand tu supprime un fichier sur ton Mac, même chanson. Tout ceci de manière transparente.

Ce qui permet donc, en utilisant le même compte iCloud que celui de ton Mac, d‘accéder à tes fichiers depuis un autre device, genre un iPhone. Par voie de conséquence, quand tu modifies un fichier du cloud depuis ton iPhone (le fichier est d’abord téléchargé sur ton iPhone pour que tu puisses le modifier), la modification est répercutée sur le cloud puis automatiquement sur ton Mac. Si tu créé un fichier sur ton iPhone, dans iCloud Drive, ce fichier est envoyé automatiquement sur les serveurs d’Apple et ton Mac le récupère tout aussi automatiquement.

En simplifiant, iCloud Drive est un disque dur déporté qui permet la synchronisation des données entre tes différents appareils.


----------



## David07 (15 Mai 2020)

Un grand merci Chris K pour tes explications ! C’est bien plus clair à présent!! J’avoue un peu fastidieux... dans le sens où il faut bien suivre ce que l’on fait et si on a besoin de ses fichiers rapidement sans internet ou non... dans le cadre de mon boulot, il n,’est pas sérieux de devoir attendre 10 min qu’un fichier se charge alors que le fichier est sur mon bureau... j’ai donc désactivé le Cloud, je préfère passer par un autre service plus fiable (pour le moment en tout cas). Je maîtriserai ans doute mieux iCloud plus,tard !  merci beaucoup pour votre temps accordé !!


----------



## ericse (16 Mai 2020)

iCloud est fiable, mis il a peut-être des options difficiles à comprendre.


----------



## Chris K (18 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> iCloud est fiable, mis il a peut-être des options difficiles à comprendre.



Assez d’accord... Quand j’ai à expliquer le cloud d’Apple je sens les regards perdus de mes interlocuteurs : entre les sauvegardes iCloud, ce qui est stocké directement par les applis (comme Photos) et l’iCloud drive...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Mai 2020)

Bjr les Pro, 
Ma Photothèque iPhone et iMac n'ont jamais été identique
Bah ! je m'adapte. Mais hier, je ne c plus ce que g cocher ou décoché, g fait une réinitialisation de ? m'en souviens plus. 
Depuis mes photo WhatsApp (qui allait auto. autant dans photothèque iMac que iPhone, vont uniquement dans photothèque iPhone). 
Ce qui m'est assez embêtant, je dois faire AirDrop une à une, ma dextérité ne me le permet plus trop.

Quelle est la démarche à faire pour que cela redevienne cô AV ?


----------



## Paulo05 (14 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir, j'ai fais à de nombreuses reprises le vide de mon MacBook car à chaque fois il télécharge les données du cloud et ça remplie mon espace de stockage. Rien à faire il continue...
Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP


----------

